# Round2 Corp to release NEW BODY STYLES in 2006



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Just received word from Round2 Corp that there have been some changes to the cars being released for both the Bowtie Brigade and the Mopar Muscle. (See list below)*

*Also, Round2 Corp has released a list of some of the body styles they are working on for future releases. Here is the list that was given to me ealier today:*

*New Thunderjet (colors TBD)*

*Chevy Blazer Baja Truck*
*Sand Van*
*Cougar*
*El Camino*
*Torino*
*AMX*
*New X-Tractions (colors TBD)*

*1970 Camaro Trams Am*
*1955 Chevy*
*1971 Dodge Charger*
*Ford Baja Bronco*
*Mclaren*
*Now for the changes from the list I gave yesterday - these are updates as received by Round2 Corp - (models and colors subject to change)*

*Bowtie Brigade (00100)*

*1967 Corvette Coupe in Yellow*
*1959 Impala Hardtop in Red*
*1967 Corvette Convertible in Marina Blue*
*1959 Impala Convertible in Tangerine Pearl*
*1962 Bel Air in Met Purple (no change)*
*1962 Impala Convertible in Black*
**** Notice that the Vega, '70 Chevelle and '70 1/2 Camaro have been replaced - This is good news!!!!

*X-Traction - Duke of Hazzard (00101) - No changes*

*X-Traction Mopar Muscle (00102)*

*1971 Hemi Cuda in Plum Crazy (not chromed)*
*1969 Dodge Daytona in Black/Red (no change)*
*1969 Hemi Charger in Sliver (no change)*
*Dodge Viper GTS in Yellow *
*1970 Challenger in White*
*1971 Challenger in Red*
** Notice that the Dodge Ram & Plymouth Roadrunner Stock Car have been replaced. Some of the paint colors have changed but the bodies have not.

*Now for the future release that will be coming out next year.*

*New Thunderjets R1 (00107)*

*Chevy Blazer Baja Truck (color TBD)*
*Sand Van (color TBD)*
*Cougar (color TBD)*
*El Camino (color TBD)*
*Torino (color TBD)*
*AMX (color TBD)*
*New Thunderjets Pop Culture R1 (00108)*

*Willys ***
*Sand Van***
*1967 Big Block Corvette***
*Vega Pro Stock***
*1962 Chevy Bel Air Pro Stock***
*1959 Chevy Impala Pro Street ***
*(** Licensing TBD)*

*New X-Traction R1 (00109) *

*1969 Dodge Daytona (color TBD)*
*1971 Camaro Trans Am (color TBD)*
*1955 Chevy (color TBD)*
*1971 Dodge Charger (color TBD)*
*Ford Baja Bronco (color TBD)*
*Mclaren (color TBD)*
***** All models and colors are subject to change without notice *****


*Well, that is all for now! *

*As soon as I have the sample images, I will post them.*

*Thanks*
*Jeff Clemence*


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW!*



AfxToo said:


> The Torino and Cougar are long, long overdue.


Guess I'm gonna have to start getting the TJet styles again. Great to see these on the drawing board, and add that AMX. Some future projects just waiting in the wings with these choices. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

YOWZA... I can't WAIT to get more of the repop Tjets. Torinos are one of my favorite original Auroras, and I still don't have an original solid-color street-version Tjet AMX. Note to TL: Please do some AMXs in the original Tjet colors with the twin stripe, not just the Tuff Ones colors with the racing numbers. Some of us like the "stock" versions better (hint hint Firebird...  )

That Blazer would make a great starting point for a pickup project, just add roof... hey, somebody wanna do a resin roof kit?

Anybody wanna start throwing out ideas for Tjets that Aurora should have done but never did? (Visions of Cutlasses and Skylarks are dancing in my head...)

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> *New Thunderjets Pop Culture R1 (00108)*
> 
> 
> *Willys ***
> ...


 Why would there be any licensing required for the Sand Van, or any of it's Dune Buggy variants for that matter? It's a generic car 'loosely' based on anything resembling a VW, and whatever protection Aurora had has long expired. Unless the licensing refers to whatever 'decoration' Pop Culture R1 refers to...


Looks like you folks will have lots of Sand Vans and Dune Buggies to pick from, in all sorts of colors like orange, blue, lime and purple ...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm hoping that the decorative detail of these new X-Traction releases is on par with that from the Challengers from last Mopar release. They were so much nicer than say, the Road Runner or the Viper. The new 71 Camaro Trans Am could be really nice but I don't want to see another Magnatraction quality paint job with a big fuzzy number here and there. If it's a trans am racer, it would be great to see a collection of decals on the fenders. The ride height is another important issue altogether and I hope that's something that's constantly improving with each new release.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> I love the classic Aurora dune buggies, especially the earlier Aurora ones with the striped roofs and special truck style chassis. I wonder, will Tom do a dune buggy chassis or stick them on the JLTO? The buggies are very fun, lighthearted cars to play with and race as a group. They are top heavy and wiggle around a lot.


yeah, I could see a racing class of Dune Buggies... I like it...



AfxToo said:


> Did Aurora ever do a TJet Blazer? Is this new territory?


Aurora did a baja-racer Blazer, but it wasn't technically a Tjet, it was an XLerator (same as the Vega, actually). Here's a pic of one. I destroyed this one long ago (cut the screwposts out of it and killed the roll bar), then got 10 bucks for it on the 'Bay.












AfxToo said:


> Since we're asking for more even before we've even got our first helping..
> 
> I'd like to see the Vega done but without the ProStock hood.


Me too...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I wonder if TL has ever thought about offering these bodies as a kit? Not painted or assembled, just the pieces. Like you can get from RRR. I'd love to not have to strip a JL body when doing customs. Would definitely be buying a few of each of those to compliment the completed versions. Hmmmmm. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

If half of what is listed comes true I believe we will be in slot car nirvana... If it all come true I will be going broke... The only thing extra I would like to see is AF/X style Semi's. Fuel company names, UPS/Fed EX/USPS, Auto part stores, and maybe a Wally World truck ( Wal-Mart).


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Anybody wanna start throwing out ideas for Tjets that Aurora should have done but never did? (Visions of Cutlasses and Skylarks are dancing in my head...)


62 to 67 Nova would be nice


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*New Thunderjet (colors TBD)* 

*Chevy Blazer Baja Truck*
Ummm, ok...


*Sand Van*
What the? If I must...

*Cougar*
Sure... I used to have a 68'

*El Camino*
Ok, but they better be as good as the ones from Nu-Rora...

*Torino*
Yes....... I have wanted a few of these for years...

*AMX*
A Javelin would have made for a sweet set of Trans Am cars...

Another thing I would like too see is an improvement in the chassis QC.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Hmmmmmm.
What these need is a mean green style arm.....


*New X-Traction R1 (00109) *

*1969 Dodge Daytona (color TBD)*
*1971 Camaro Trans Am (color TBD)*
*1955 Chevy (color TBD)*
*1971 Dodge Charger (color TBD)*
*Ford Baja Bronco (color TBD)*
*Mclaren (color TBD)*


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> *El Camino*
> Ok, but they better be as good as the ones from Nu-Rora...


 Doesn't Nu-Rora charge like $50 for their cars? You're asking alot for a $10 car, aren't you?


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

would love to see a 70-73 pontiac trans am in white and blue, a 66gt 350r mustang that looks correct.a 66 nova and a black and gold buick gsx


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Once Aurora started selling the AFX I never bought another TJet. All of the post AFX TJets are a mystery to me. I've never even seen a TJet Blazer in person. Seems only fitting to have a Scout and a Bronco to go with it.


Technically, the XLerators aren't really Tjets anyway, though they used the same two-screwpost mounting system. They were these weird slotless cars with the front wheels permanently canted to the left and a one-way clutch-type rear axle, and though I have a few, I can't figure how they were supposed to work. By all accounts, they didn't really work well anyway... an Aurora engineer was quoted in an Aurora history book as saying they were "Mickey Mouse" technology, and they only ever saw the light of day because Montgomery Ward really liked the concept and wanted Aurora to do the set and pushed for it. The early ones use a pancake arm, later ones are inlines with a G-Plus arm and magnets if i'm not mistaken. They make for VERY cool conversions... the pancake ones are actually Quadralams. You have to put most of the drivetrain in your Tjet, including the bracket that replaces the gearplate and top gears, as well as a set of Magna-Traction magnets (yes they stick out the top of the chassis, that's how the setup works). Blindingly fast for a Tjet. I've heard of conversions with the later inline ones too... you just make up a new front axle carrier unit and a place to mount a guide pin and you essentially have a G-Plus car on which you can mount a Tjet body...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ok, so I am a dork...*



lenny said:


> Doesn't Nu-Rora charge like $50 for their cars? You're asking alot for a $10 car, aren't you?


Yes and ummm......
Yes. (Ok, so sometimes I ask for too much...)
Who knows. Maybe a deal could be struck with Nu-Rora for El Camino bodies
to save the expense of designing another one.....
(I have proposed crazier things before...)

Scott


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> Maybe a deal could be struck with Nu-Rora for El Camino bodies to save the expense of designing another one.....
> 
> 
> Scott


 Why would they bother with Nu-Rora? An original Aurora El Camino is probably either at Toms factory now, or will be soon. They'll just copy that...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

lenny said:


> Why would they bother with Nu-Rora? An original Aurora El Camino is probably either at Toms factory now, or will be soon. They'll just copy that...


The only reason is reduce the duplication of effort. Nu-Rora has tooling for an El-Camino. Why pay to engineer another one?
Scott


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Lenny , 
What about your speed racer cars ?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> Nu-Rora has tooling for an El-Camino.


 I'm not familiar with Nu-Roras cars, whether they are resin cast or injection molded plastic. Do they have injection molding tooling, or do they have resin cast molds? 


noddaz said:


> Why pay to engineer another one?
> Scott


 Because it's cheaper...

Even if Nu-Rora had tooling, you would have to know what mold base the tooling fit. Is it compatible with what the factory uses in China? Maybe, maybe not. If Nu-Rora had tooling and it was something Tom could use, I'm sure they wouldn't give it away, they would want something for it. And it would probably be more than it would cost to get new tooling created overseas. A bodyshell, 2 bumpers, windshield and surfboards would cost less than $5,000.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

lenny said:


> I'm not familiar with Nu-Roras cars, whether they are resin cast or injection molded plastic. Do they have injection molding tooling, or do they have resin cast molds?
> 
> 
> .


Nu-Rora uses injection molding.



> A bodyshell, 2 bumpers, windshield and surfboards would cost less than $5,000


I am surprised. I would have thought that it would be alot more money than that. I will have to file this under "info I don't know what to do with"
It's great what you can learn when you are at work.....
Thanks Dan.

Scott


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Piz said:


> Lenny ,
> What about your speed racer cars ?


 This is a project that was started with RC2 and was handed off to Round2 when Tom bought the slot line back. Last I heard from Tom was that they might be in around the middle of January.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

<eom>


----------



## vvviper (May 24, 2001)

what about wheelbase problems from original to the "JL" length on the 'elky


----------



## Rickc (Jul 9, 2002)

I would like to add my 2 cents here on requested body styles. Woody, Hudson, ambulance, military jeep, stuff from 40's and 50's. Maybe a 007 or spy series? Maxwell Smart's Fairlady or Sunbeam, Bond's Austin and whatever else he had.

Rick


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Same with the AMX..SWEET I cannot wait to get a hold of the torino and the AMX...I wonder what years of those models


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

noddaz said:


> *New Thunderjet (colors TBD)*
> 
> *Chevy Blazer Baja Truck*
> Ummm, ok...
> ...


Well he didn't say what years of the model he is producing..Im guessing the AMX is most likely the 68-69 one, and the Torino is a 69.
As long as the Blazer is on a TO chassis it should look ok. Although I have found that a Set of RRR customer wheels look frickin sweet on the Camaro Xls
A little confused on the AMX remark...Either you are being funny, or You mean a Javelin as a tjet? As that is what the Xtraction AMX cars are now....


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a Javeline as a TJET. I shrunk the AFX one to swb. But I believe he was taliking about a repop of the Aurora. If Tom make a new mold he caould several diffeent versions out of iy but I hope he does the 70 Javeline AMX.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Roger makes some of the coolest cars... 

GP 

PS. Are you paying attention Tom?...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Mad Matt said:


> A little confused on the AMX remark...Either you are being funny, or You mean a Javelin as a tjet? As that is what the Xtraction AMX cars are now....


Me funny?
Never...:jest: 
I meant a early Javelin as a Tjet instead of or in addition to an early AMX.
What the hey. Do both. I would buy them both. (Yes indeedy...)
But an early Javelin would go well with the Camaros, Mustangs, Firebirds and Cougars as Trans AM style race cars.
I guess we need Barracudas too.  
Scott


----------

